# Would you date this guy?



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

He looks cute and seems like he has potential to be sweet so sure


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

i've never been into the super buff guys......


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Would he massage my back and feed me grapes in the bath?


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

He looks like he has roid rage.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

is he trying to be insane wolf?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, he looks obnoxious and like he drives one of those big *** lifted trucks, too. also, he isn't that good looking in the face.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

He probably prefers to date the guys at the gym.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Is he burping?:sus Does that make him seem like the ''epitome of manliness''? I see no other sign. 

Now don't throw rotten tomatoes my way. I am just asking some legitimate questions here!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> No. He's roaring.


Mmm...Still looks like burping to me.:b


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I dislike dudes who look like they live in the gym.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> He'd probably want you to lick his abs.


Only if he would lick my toes, there has to be some compromise.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> If you lick his abs, he'll let you lick his abs.


Lol, no. Either he gives me some foot action, or he can stick his steroids up his a**


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I love picking on a random dude over a picture with no context.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rixy said:


> I love picking on a random dude over a picture with no context.


I thought that, but I was trying to limit the number of posts I make on this website today. But seeing as I forgot that and just went over the amount by 1 to make a post about how women tend not to want unsolicited dick pics, I may as well +1 this.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Blue Scout said:


> He's a German film actor. It's no different than making a thread about Paul McCartney or Obama.


I would be bothered by an "are Paul McCartney or Obama hot enough to date" thread too.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Blue Scout said:


> He's a German film actor. It's no different than making a thread about Paul McCartney or Obama.


O...K? I can't be the only one who assumes the thread was made so that the OP can reaffirm to himself that girls don't like the guys he doesn't look like?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2nd pic removed any doubt in my mind.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Blue Scout said:


> No. This guy is a huge inside joke between my brother and I. I will admit that I'm jealous of his body though.


A'ight then. Just seen threads similar to what I previously mentioned many times before.

Carry on as you were.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

He has nice bewbs but he's cranky cause someone stole his pacifier ...nah I'll pass :no


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure, he'd have a blast. I'd spend the whole time in the corner curled up into a ball hoping he wouldn't rip my throat out while I watched his forehead vein pulsate.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd only give him a handjob on some foreign holiday extravaganza.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm more attracted to guys who wear hoodies. That's just me though. It looks like a formal button up of some sort. I don't know the context though. 

Does he have horses? This is an important question in order to make an informed decision.

I've also always secretly wanted to be eaten by a werewolf.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Cats hate everyone though...or it's just conditional.

_Pic removed_

Lol. I may still be down based on him changing into a werewolf...hypothetical decisions...


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Blue Scout said:


> This guy doesn't turn into werewolves, werewolves turn into him. He's that brutal.


Hawt. He's like the Chuck Norris of werewolves. So, why this guy? What is the background story there?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> He'll let you lick his toes.


Ew, no deal unless he buys my affection with lots of shoes and bags. Just sayin. If not, Il stick a pin in his biceps and watch him float off into the distance.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> You're the one that should be buying his affection. He's a German god of sex.


Ewww, no hes my submissive ***** boy and that's that.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

no, way too muscular for my liking.

Plus, if his cats don't like him, I probably won't either.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Based on that picture alone, it's a defenitely no.

But I know nothing about his personality or hobbies or interests, so... I don't know.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Blue Scout said:


> He enjoys smoking, drinking, playing pool, and, of course, having sex.


Now he's undoubtibly a "Nope. Never going to happen."


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Blue Scout said:


> For a living he fixes the TV, cleans the pool, and manages the hotel.


Count me in. I always love a buff pool-boy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

jsgt said:


> Sure, he'd have a blast. I'd spend the whole time in the corner curled up into a ball hoping he wouldn't rip my throat out while I watched his forehead vein pulsate.


Guys like him always sound like they're about to cry :lol Oh little boy.

also


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> Lol, submissive? I don't think you know Brick.


anything is possible :evil


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> Alright, but don't say you weren't warned.


Sure, bring Leslie too. When can all have a beefcake-esque extravaganza.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> Come prepared, Leslie likes it when you bite part of a strawberry out of his mouth.


I can think of other places, but I'm not allowed to tell you. XD


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

This thread really hasn't gone anywhere(except into off-topic land). What was the point of this again?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Blue Scout said:


> I wondered if anyone would date this giant sexy hunk of a man.


I know...but why did you choose that type of guy? Just curiosity or are you a sexy hunk of man and want to know if women would date you?


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

jsgt said:


> This thread really hasn't gone anywhere(except into off-topic land). What was the point of this again?


I thought the joke was going to be "sorry ladies but he's gay" but I don't see the word "gay" appear on any of the previous pages.


----------

